# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  نحوه پیاده سازی ارسال اس ام اس در لاراول

## parseha

سلام
من می خوام توی پروژه ای که با لاراول می نویسم از یک وب سرویس ارسال اس ام اس استفاده کنم.
من کد ارسال اس ام اس رو به php نوشتم اما نمی دونم توی لاراول چطور باید از اون استفاده کنم، مثلا از facade یا  serviceprovider  و ... استفاده کنم.

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## extern

سلام.
کد های پیاده سازی که همانند php هست که خارج از لاراول مینویسید فقط موضوع لود SoapClient اگر منظورتون هست به راحتی می تونید با استفاده از 
use SoapClient;
فراخوانی و استفاده کنید
مثلا :
$con =new \SoapClient($webServiceURL);

----------


## pamenary

این پکیج روی لاراول نصب کن اکثر شرکت های ارسال اس ام اس پشتیبانی می کنه
https://azinweb.com/3311/%d9%be%da%a...%a7%d8%b3.html

----------

